# Bessacarr 510 compact



## billcamp2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Hi All,
We took delivery of our Bessacarr 510 compact. (finally) We had been promised it from about Easter. 
Queries.
There are two leisure type cushions? I take it these are to extend the bed. They seemed to fit over the seats.

The electric cooker ring does not seem to work. Is there something to turn on?

Any suggestions?

Bill


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Bill

No info on cushions would ask supplier, Electric Cooker Ring a few points.

Are you on Hook Up
Is Panel on and MCB's on
Is glass cover lifted up
Is it switched on

Hope that helps

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Hiya and welcome Bill. You jammy sod, we looked at one (well the Ace version) but it was just a bit too much for us, so we went used instead!. 

From what we saw, the cushions are so that the 2 bench seats can be used as single beds, they're not long enough without spinning the seat & putting those on.

As far as the cooker goes, don't take this the wrong way, but you have got your electric hook up cable connected haven't you? The leccy ring only runs off mains it isn't 12v - apologies if you think I'm taking the mick, but just make sure! Failing that, i would check the circuit breakers in the fuse box (in the wardrobe?)


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

The advice about the cushions is correct. I had them demonstrated to me at Cottingham last December. They're not a loose fit and seem a bit too tight and large for what they're supposed to do, but maybe they ease with use.

Can't help on the electric hob front, except repeat what others have said.

Enjoy the van you lucky devil.

Andy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

billcamp2 said:


> Hi All,
> We took delivery of our Bessacarr 510 compact.
> Bill


Bill, nothing to do with the electric ring but this might save you bother. The oven and grill do not light until the glass stove top is propped open.

Our first time we spent ages checking gas and igniter until we latched on to this. It still catches me out sometimes. If you feel the heat given out at the top of the oven when it is on you will understand why the glass lid has to be out of the way!

Hope you get your plate working. It does not have a separate plug on ours ( though the microwave does and that is in the cupboard at the very bottom of the cooker where it can get switched off by pans stored there)

G


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Feedback*

Hi Bill

The questions have already been answered and there is nothing else for us to ask.

Enjoy your new motorhome

Best Wishes 
Kath


----------

